# Question on wheels



## 18cruzelt (Sep 2, 2021)

I have tires Westlake SA07 Sport Tire 215/45 R18 89W SL BSW wats the best rim size i can put on 2018 cruze lt stock


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Are you looking for wheels that work with the tires you mention or am I misunderstanding the question?


----------



## 18cruzelt (Sep 2, 2021)

Ya want to know wat size rims i can go for best look


----------



## 18cruzelt (Sep 2, 2021)

Can i put these on it?*HD Spinout Wheel 18x7.5 5x105|114.3 45mm Gloss Black Machined Face*


----------



## 18cruzelt (Sep 2, 2021)

Im just worried bout offset dunno wat i can put


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes I believe them should work. It looks like it would be 1 mm different on the offset as the RS wheels.

Here is the list of stock wheel and tire sizes.









Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's


There is a better version of this chart below in post number 3: I have been following a few threads that speak to the data in the chart below. I have went to a number of sources, primarily GM Authority, to glean this information. That said, this was an arduous process and I started to get a bit...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

